# probleme disque dur memup 3.5 500 Go sous mac



## chris94 (6 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un disque dur externe memup 3.5 500 Go et lorsque je branche ce dernier sur mon mac et que je le met sous tension, un message apparait : le disque que vous avez inseré n'est pas lisible par votre ordinateur. le comble c'est que lorsqu'il affiche l'utilitaire du disque, la seul icone d'un disque externe qui apparait est celle d'un samsung HD501LJ media.
???
Voila! donc je recherche de l'aide pour savoir comment innitialiser ce disque dur qui commence a me *$%#...

merci a toute et a tous!!!!


----------



## raetch (8 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, 

je suis dans le même cas que toi... j'ai la version mac 10.4.10
si quelqu'un a une solution à nous apporter... Lorsque je le branche et le met sous tension, mac me propose de le reinitialiser, de l'ignorer ouu de l'ejecter. Si je clique sur reinitialiser rien ne se passe...
Perso je vais essayer de le brancher sur un PC pour voir sa réaction..


----------



## estette1964 (15 Novembre 2007)

J'ai le même probleme suite à une mise à jour !!!!!


----------



## estette1964 (15 Novembre 2007)

Faites une réclamation ici : http://www.memup.fr/Contact-technique_a103.html


----------



## estette1964 (15 Novembre 2007)

*Voici la réponse de Memup*

Bonjour, 

Ce produit est irréparable, les bruits que vous entendez signal une panne mécanique. En ce qui concerne une éventuelle gestion d'un SAV, sachez que le SAV vous est du par le distributeur, même si celui-ci est garantie par le constructeur que nous sommes.

Nous assurons la hotline technique, mais nous ne traitons aucun SAV.

En conclusion, il vous sera, à priori, nécessaire d'insister auprès de votre distributeur pour obtenir l'échange de votre produit HS dans le cadre de la garantie

Nous tenons à vous rappeler que la garantie des produits ne s'applique pas aux données copiées.

Nous ne proposons pas de service de récupération de données.

Pour cela, vous pouvez vous adresser à des sociétés telles qu'ONTRACK ou GS2I. 

Cordialement

*Service technique Mem**up




*


----------



## Arlequin (15 Novembre 2007)

chris94 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un disque dur externe memup 3.5 500 Go et lorsque je branche ce dernier sur mon mac et que je le met sous tension, un message apparait : le disque que vous avez inser&#233; n'est pas lisible par votre ordinateur. le comble c'est que lorsqu'il affiche l'utilitaire du disque, la seul icone d'un disque externe qui apparait est celle d'un samsung HD501LJ media.
> ???
> ...


 
bienvenue &#224; toi, d&#233;j&#224;   

soit je n'ai pas tout suivi, soit vous avez loup&#233; tous les deux un &#233;pisode.....

c'est normal qu'il affiche un DD samsnug non, c'est probablement la marque du DD dans le boitier .... ?

et si ce DD doit &#234;tre format&#233;, rien de plus normal ! 

n'avez vous pas acc&#232;s dans l'appli "utilitaire de disque " &#224; l'option "effacer" ou "partitionner" ???

&#224; +



estette1964 a dit:


> J'ai le m&#234;me probleme suite &#224; une mise &#224; jour !!!!!


 
une mise &#224; jour de quoi ?


----------



## estette1964 (15 Novembre 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> bienvenue à toi, déjà
> 
> soit je n'ai pas tout suivi, soit vous avez loupé tous les deux un épisode.....
> 
> ...



oui mais je vais perdre mes fichiers !


----------



## Arlequin (15 Novembre 2007)

estette1964 a dit:


> oui mais je vais perdre mes fichiers !


on va peut &#234;tre &#233;viter de jongler entre deux fils non ?  

si un modo passe par l&#224;, il peut fusionner avec celui l&#224;.....

quand j'ai r&#233;pondu ici j'ignorais que tu avais des datas dessus ! 
docn oui, si tu formates, tu perdras tes donn&#233;es.....
commence par faire une v&#233;rification de ce disque.... mais le bruit est assez mauvais pr&#233;sage.....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Novembre 2007)

estette1964 a dit:


> oui mais je vais perdre mes fichiers !


Oui. Mais je ne comprends pas bien : si tu as ce disque dur et qu'il ne marche pas comme il faut, comment peux-tu avoir des fichiers dessus ? 

EDIT : non, c'est bon. Merci Arlequin. :rateau:


----------



## Arlequin (15 Novembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Oui. Mais je ne comprends pas bien : si tu as ce disque dur et qu'il ne marche pas comme il faut, comment peux-tu avoir des fichiers dessus ?


 
salut iduck
il &#233;tait fonctionnel, c'est pr&#233;cis&#233; dans son autre fil  
voir le lien que j'ai mis plus haut

edit @ iduck: de rien


----------



## lemarian (18 Janvier 2008)

J'ai lu la discussion sur ce forum et j'ai bien sur le même problème. Je viens tout juste de l'acheter et mon mac ibook G4 dit que le disque est illisible.
Ensuite quand on va dans réinitialiser, pour réparer le disque, la réponse est:
la tache sous-jacente a signalé un échec à la fermeture puis aue le volume n'a pu être réparé à cause d'une erreur.
Que dois-je faire??
Merci!


----------

